# a little advice for my investment



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, I'd wait before buying anything (unless you don't care about buying something that's just about obsolete). iPhone 5, quad-core Androids and some surprises are all to be announced in the next week or two. Samsung is rumored to be announcing the Galaxy S3 right after the MWC (Feb 27 - Mar 1)


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

how often does all this new stuff come out and whats the lifespan? i mean, how long has the ipad even been around? r the differences between each model THAT different, where if i did take a test run with an older, cheaper model it wouldn't give me a good impression of what the next step up would be?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Actually, I'd wait before buying anything (unless you don't care about buying something that's just about obsolete). iPhone 5, quad-core Androids and some surprises are all to be announced in the next week or two. Samsung is rumored to be announcing the Galaxy S3 right after the MWC (Feb 27 - Mar 1)


Ya, my contract is up and I'm going to use my HTC hero till it dies then get whatever is the best then. Of course it will be the day before the next big thing is released :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

My advise would be very similar to steelie on p1. I have an iPod, iPad, iPhone, iMacs, Mac Mini. I use the iPod exclusively for music. I use the iPhone as a phone & reference of client data & swiping credit cards. The iPad for relaxing and scanning news. The iMac for serious spreadsheet and letter writing when I prefer a full-sized keyboard. I use the Mac mini for a media center. These are the main uses. They all have a multitude of other uses. All (except the iPod) sync wirelessly with iCloud and Dropbox. The iCloud sync of Address Book from my large iMac database to the new iPhone was a thing of beauty.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

if you want an ultimate mobile device with excellent picture taking capabilities look into Nokia Lumia series...10 MP camera from Carl Zeiss,beat that Iphone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Since, you have a Blackberry and one year left on your contract you should look at the updated version Playbook (Blackberry). It compares well now with the Ipad http://crackberry.com/tags/blackberry-playbook and can access all the Android apps.


And side load all the apps?

Its a great piece of hardware and the OS is beautiful...but c'mon no skype, no netflix etc.



> how often does all this new stuff come out and whats the lifespan? i mean, how long has the ipad even been around? r the differences between each model THAT different, where if i did take a test run with an older, cheaper model it wouldn't give me a good impression of what the next step up would be?


All a couple months after CES, plus Japanese companies release their new product lines mid March. The lifespan is about that of a house fly.



> if you want an ultimate mobile device with excellent picture taking capabilities look into Nokia Lumia series...10 MP camera from Carl Zeiss,beat that Iphone.


Again, nice hardware but it doesn't have the support of people writing apps for it.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.asustablets.us/

If you want to buy something that is on the market today then buy that. 

Personally I'm waiting to upgrade from my Iconia to the WikiPad but that's because I'm after a glasses free 3-D screen for customer presentations.


----------



## ASInsulation (Aug 25, 2010)

just too many options! lol...i'm only 26 years old too, no idea how i fell so far out the loop with technology. just been busy i guess, and thats a good thing...

I think im going to hold off for about a month, figure out EXACTLY how I want to use whatever device im going to get, and see which offers me the best bang for my buck. seems like no matter what route I go, there will be something bigger and better out within 90 days after anyways! lol


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> http://www.asustablets.us/
> 
> If you want to buy something that is on the market today then buy that.
> 
> Personally I'm waiting to upgrade from my Iconia to the WikiPad but that's because I'm after a glasses free 3-D screen for customer presentations.


WikePad, yes! Plain and simple as said here, if you're going to go w/ android go w/ the transformer prime - only thing w/ the transformer is they keep upgrading it rather often, once they work out the kinks i'll be getting a new one...again


----------

